# Can anyone give me info on becoming independent coder/biller?



## rogeje (Jan 5, 2013)

I am looking to start my own remote coding/billing business and need some help.  What software do you recommend.  Do you bill per job/per chart/time? What do you charge? What clearinghouse do you use the most?  Any advice would be great.


----------



## lizzand3 (Jan 11, 2013)

I am also curious about the same thing.If I find out anything I will post it


----------



## alysn1drlnd (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey there! The only thing I can tell you is if the doctor your coding/billing for is not already credentialed with a software/clearing house (ie, allscripts/payerpath etc) it is exetremely expensive to get them there...(thousands of dollars). If it was me, I think I would ask to be reimbursed by percentage of reimbursement, but keep in mind, I do not have my own business, only looked into getting my own, and these are some of things I found out along the way!


----------

